# P-12 Fighter



## Wildr1 (Apr 5, 2018)

I told some of you about posting on the P-12, here is a start.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for posting photos of the P-12. any info about each photo? location?
I want to try and find a piece of one. I know P-12D 31-174 crashed 10 OCT 1935 near March Field California next to a dry lake. here is the story. I wonder if anything remains at the crash site. Interesting photo show pilot in parachute!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow cool!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 6, 2018)

6th pursuit sq. I believe Panama early 30's. Obviously a mishap that deployed the floatation gear.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## wlewisiii (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you for these photos. I love the P-12/F4B over every other fighter and there is just so little out there.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow cool!


_I have no idea where the photos were taken unless they are marked, some are press release photos provided to newspapers of the time, and are have been sold by the papers. Others are from the national archives picked up from a second source. ( I have picked up several collections from modelers from the 50's or their estates.) watch ebay, though some photo resellers are making those hard to acquire.They buy them up now for more than most of think they are worth. The photo of the flying P-12s was out west in California at a mass army war game in 1933._


----------



## wlewisiii (Apr 8, 2018)

These were all found online but are some interesting pictures I think and are well served being here. The last is of a spin test aircraft that the NACA tested also using a spin recovery chute along with the T tail.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 8, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> 6th pursuit sq. I believe Panama early 30's. Obviously a mishap that deployed the floatation gear.
> 
> View attachment 488811
> View attachment 488812
> ...



Hi Wildr1,

You're right that those are 6th Pursuit aircraft, but they were based in Hawaii rather than Panama.

Cheers,


Dana


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Didn't know if I should also post this on the B-10 string.





Yes,all I needed to do was look in the file for one that was marked.





Do not know anything about these two.









A P-12C, P-26's in the left of this image.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Apr 9, 2018)

More from Wheeler Filed Hawaii

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Apr 9, 2018)

How did I miss that I was reposting those? Ooops!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 9, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> Didn't know if I should also post this on the B-10 string.
> 
> View attachment 489047
> 
> ...



More great shots! Where were these when I was looking for P-12 photos 40 years ago?

Anyway, your photo #1 (a/c 159) is an aircraft from the Air Corps Technical School
Pix 3 and 4 (a/c 13 and 12) were US Army Command and Staff School. BTW, the checks were Blue and Yellow
Image 5 (a/c 10) was from the Air Corps Tactical School.

Keep 'em coming - it's always nice to see pix that haven't already been over-published!

Cheers,


Dana


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Up in the air, various images early 30's, # 44 shot for public relations. I like where this is going, keep posting. Next the A-8 A-12 Shrike. I wonder if I could start posting jets????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## daveT (Apr 16, 2018)

F4B-3 VF-1 circa 1933

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## daveT (Apr 16, 2018)

F4B-3 Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Prop Duster (Apr 21, 2018)

Great photos of a grand old plane. They look so good in "their natural environment and time."


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - Boeing P-12E 32-50 27th PS @ Selfridge - 1933 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

